# 4th day of runny nappies 16 mth old



## suzee (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi there,

I have 16 month old twin girls.  I had both at the Dr's last week as Abigail had developed a rash on her arms and legs and was just starting on Jessica.  Dr said it was a viral thing and contageous (sp?) as both girls had it.  Said nothing to worry about and didn't prescribe anything, just give them Calpol if they seem upset.  Rash cleared quite quickly gave Calpol twive I think.

Anyway, today is Abigails 4th day of having runny nappies (and quite pungent smelling too!) she hasn't has a solid one since Sunday.  Jessicas nappies are fine.  

Should I take Abigail back to the Dr's, am I being paranoid and it'll clear up?  Don't want to waste Dr's time etc.

Thanks Suzee x


----------



## gerbera (Aug 4, 2008)

is this resolved?


----------



## suzee (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi Gerbera,

Spoke to HV and he said take her off _porridgy type_ breakfasts and see how she goes. So far so good!

Suzee xx


----------



## gerbera (Aug 4, 2008)

? any reason why? milk, gluten?


----------



## suzee (Jan 15, 2008)

Thinks too much roughage (sp?) in her diet.  I thought her diet was quite good    but she is back to normal, more or less.


----------

